# Shocks and Struts to pair with Eibach springs?



## DerekBlah (Feb 10, 2017)

Was considering to purchase the Eibach lowering springs for my Gen II 2017 Cruze sedan and was recommended to also purchase some performance shocks and struts. Anyone have recommendations that would pair well with these springs? Not quite sure if it's necessary either, I just want to do it right.


----------



## shimmy816 (Aug 22, 2020)

by the time its all said and done would it be the same to just get a decent coil over kit. I got my ksport coil overs for 900 delivered. Eric from ksport was excellent at helping me figure out if they would fit my car and the options available as I was a one off in that not many people track a diesel cruze. If you want I can send you his contact... moderators.. can I give out contact for him or should I pm it.


----------



## DerekBlah (Feb 10, 2017)

shimmy816 said:


> by the time its all said and done would it be the same to just get a decent coil over kit. I got my ksport coil overs for 900 delivered. Eric from ksport was excellent at helping me figure out if they would fit my car and the options available as I was a one off in that not many people track a diesel cruze. If you want I can send you his contact... moderators.. can I give out contact for him or should I pm it.


Thanks for the recommendation. I'm taking a look at their website and doing research on this as I type this. This seems like a better option than just going for a fixed adjustment that the springs would provide. Feel free to send me a PM with Erics info and I'll definitely reach out.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

DerekBlah said:


> Was considering to purchase the Eibach lowering springs for my Gen II 2017 Cruze sedan and was recommended to also purchase some performance shocks and struts. Anyone have recommendations that would pair well with these springs? Not quite sure if it's necessary either, I just want to do it right.


Bilstein B8's


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

I've got stock struts and shocks with eibachs. Work fine. I really don't think the spring rates on the eibachs are anything to worry about. 

Now if you're autocrossing or something, that's very different but for day to day cruising it rides and handles great w the stock struts and eibach springs.


----------

